# Need a house inside painted



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

The house is 1253 SqFt 3 bedroom 2 bath 1 car garage.

The complete inside needs a coat of paint. who wants to come meet and bid on the job?

After the paint job, the place will need new carpet and vinyl in the kitchen and bathrooms. I need bids for that as well.


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey guys, the forum went down and I had no way to contact you. ThePFF'er that called me to check on the job got it. Is just about completed and it looks great!
Thanks for taking the tie to come by and give an estimate(s)


----------

